
Man builds house, then finds out cable Internet will cost $117k - nathanb
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/09/man-builds-house-then-finds-out-cable-internet-will-cost-117000/
======
roflchoppa
we saw this like 4 months ago, where were you?

